# Prism Detailing - BMW M3 Matte - Swissvax Opaque Detail (Inc video)



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Recently I was asked to detail a rare BMW M3. Based on the "Frozen Edition" in this exact specification there are only 10 made worldwide. The only difference between this car and the "Frozen Edition" which was exclusive to South Africa is the lack of AC Schnitzer add ons. I was commissioned to carry out a protection detail on the car and because of the matte finish Swissvax Opaque range was use. Little background around the detail as the situation was not "ideal" The owner lives on an old farm land in the middle of nowhere with no cover, with the weather expected to become windy and raining the owner recommended to use a garage which is all and fine, but on the day then found out there was no water available as was disconnected due to a burst pipe. So I could not use the PW, or snowfoam or use traditional methods to clean and the use of Swissvax Car Bath Opaque so other methods were required and ill mention this later on......

But to start Im showing a video I made of the detail, please bare with me as im still tryin to get used to what im doing and this is the first video i have done for a detail:






Now for a more indepth written write up:

On arrival:


























































The car was not too bad, so I opted to use Swissvax Quick Detailer Opaque with the steam cleaner to clean the car, with the lack of water available. The alloys were cleaned with Chemical Guys Diablo and again the use of steam then moved into the garage area:


















At this stage Swissvax Opaque wax was applied...This was is designed not in increase the gloss (or lack of) on the matte finish. To be applied, buffed then left for approximately 3 hours to cure an then rebuff:










































50/50 on the bonnet:










Whilst the wax is curing, I then waxes the carbon roof with Swissvax Crystal Rock:










I then continued to the exhaust, this was treated using Swissvax Metal Polish and 00 grade steel wool:


































The engine bay was then steam cleaned an treated with Chemical Guys Silk Shine Trim Dressing:










































The alloys were treated to Zaino Z2 then Swissvax Autobahn, then tyres were then treated to Swissvax Pneu. The Glass was cleaned with 3M Glass Cleaner, the rubbers treated to Swissvax Seal Feed and Plastic trim treated to Swissvax Nano Express. The Interior was hoovered out, the mats were reoved as the owner stated he was replacing them with new ones, the leather was treated to LTT products, the trim to Swissvax Quick Interior Detailer.

The finished product:










































































































Then when I was finished the car had to go out in the rain, perfect to get some beading shots, also see the watehr behaviour in the video link at the top of the thread 


































I would like to thank you for taking the time to look, please subsribe to to the Prism Detailing channel on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/PrismDetailing

Robert
Prism Detailing


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow that car is stunning, the owners a very lucky guy. Great work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice. Stunning work!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate

Looks great and the beading is well, porn in the bead world


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning, Love the matt M3


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Robert


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

top top job,very nice car.


----------



## Matthias1344 (May 4, 2011)

Great work ! Never liked those matte black cars. But it suits that beemer nicely 

Cheers


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice! Why no pressure washer / access to water though? Thought you carried it all on board your van?!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Refined Detail said:


> Nice! Why no pressure washer / access to water though? Thought you carried it all on board your van?!


I did, but a change in strategy for the business, we were goin to change over to using the car and getting rid of the van, so got the car, started to sell off everything in the van ready to sell the van and my car engine blew up  cant really go into detail regarding the car (as a possible civil case regarding it), but this was the reason the location was chosen, it was only after getting there i was informed of this....so really work around the problem.

But it worked out in the end


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Great job


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

stunning work mate, stunning car too :thumb:


hope you advised the owner to buy some mats :doublesho


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Mick said:


> stunning work mate, stunning car too :thumb:
> 
> hope you advised the owner to buy some mats :doublesho


He turned up with new mats for it :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> He turned up with new mats for it :thumb:


ah i see, just because they werent in the pics, i was wondering, surprised ive not seen that car about, i definately would notice.

although i have seen a very nice audi A4 cabrio in matte black a lot recently, which is rather tasty too :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing...beading too..


----------



## Spoon (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow:doublesho Love the matt black looks great and way to go on the rain shots...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

great work rob.. have to say if i ever have a matt wrapped car, opaque would definitely be my choice.. it really leaves a nice satin sheen..

lovely car.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> great work rob.. have to say if i ever have a matt wrapped car, opaque would definitely be my choice.. it really leaves a nice satin sheen..
> 
> lovely car.


Well I have now worked on matt wrap and matt paint and wrap is soo much harder to work on because the wrap absorbes the wax unlike the paint....so spend the few thouand and get it painted instead :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol wait.. think ive got a couple thousand in my wallet for a matt paintjob.... oh wait nope.. just dust :lol:

thanks for the info rob. a wealth of knowledge as per..

out of interest while i have you... what kind of life can i expect from onyx? part of the wax test with calum001, we used many waxes including my sv trio (onyx shield and best of show) all seperately.. one coat, what do you reckon? 

also what kinda life does 2 coats have?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> lol wait.. think ive got a couple thousand in my wallet for a matt paintjob.... oh wait nope.. just dust :lol:
> 
> thanks for the info rob. a wealth of knowledge as per..
> 
> ...


Onyx as lovely as it is.....soo many conditions make it durable or not. When I had it it was not durable for long, couple of weeks at the most, but i was using it in the winter as as stated in the publications from SV, its not designed for countries which use road salt, So i got rid and changed it for Mirage. I would say in the summer, Onyx could be good for a couple of months but for the price of it, its really a wax for the likes of people who enjoy waxing their cars weekly, fortnightly etc.....We could say Onyx will last 12 months, if you left the car in a garage and never took it out.

Its very subjective, for durability out of the 3 Shield will win, then BOS then Onyx as expected. I have heard some wild claims about durability of Shield and BOS, someone even mentioned 12 months, but i 100% certain they made a mistake on that statement. You need to consider, where is the car kept, are there any power plans, trains lines, airports, do they live by the sea, how often is the car used, what sort of mileage, road conditions there are too many variables to give an accurate answer. I know i have had Shield and CR pass the 6 month mark easily, BOS i would give a max of 5 months and Onyx 1 to 3 months...These figures are when I personally would look to reapply the wax

I know this is probaly not much help in your experiment and i do apologise, it a difficult question to answer.

If you asked, whats your fav wax out of the 3 you mentioned......SHIELD I love it ! Shield and CR are without a doubt my fav SV waxes :thumb:


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful finish congratulations


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> Onyx as lovely as it is.....soo many conditions make it durable or not. When I had it it was not durable for long, couple of weeks at the most, but i was using it in the winter as as stated in the publications from SV, its not designed for countries which use road salt, So i got rid and changed it for Mirage. I would say in the summer, Onyx could be good for a couple of months but for the price of it, its really a wax for the likes of people who enjoy waxing their cars weekly, fortnightly etc.....We could say Onyx will last 12 months, if you left the car in a garage and never took it out.
> 
> Its very subjective, for durability out of the 3 Shield will win, then BOS then Onyx as expected. I have heard some wild claims about durability of Shield and BOS, someone even mentioned 12 months, but i 100% certain they made a mistake on that statement. You need to consider, where is the car kept, are there any power plans, trains lines, airports, do they live by the sea, how often is the car used, what sort of mileage, road conditions there are too many variables to give an accurate answer. I know i have had Shield and CR pass the 6 month mark easily, BOS i would give a max of 5 months and Onyx 1 to 3 months...These figures are when I personally would look to reapply the wax
> 
> ...


thanks rob, tbh if i seen a month out of onyx i'd say its a perfect summer wax.. the looks are amazing for its price tag.. excellent smell(no surprise with SV) and using it is a breeze..

shield is probably my faveourite.. just outdoing the best of show, on finish i'd say bos edges it oh and the smell lol, but on the rest (cost, use, durability and water behaviour) shield would be my choice..

havent tried CR, no way I could afford it lol, tbh the areas with onyx on my test isnt the best area for a low durability wax lol.. front and rear bumpers, take some beatings on my car.

you think the durability claims might be that they are also regularly topping it off with something like nano express and thinking its still the wax thats beading/sheeting?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

No I think it's just exaggerated like 12 months out of bos, remember stated figures are in "perfect" conditions


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Always like the matt finished BMW's. I still struggle with accepting the finish of the opaque though. All pictures ive seen ( not just by yourself Rob ) seem a mass improvement in gloss which is a bit against the whole "matt" finish thing isnt it? Was it ever run againts gloss meters etc?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderfull car, excellent work.:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Always like the matt finished BMW's. I still struggle with accepting the finish of the opaque though. All pictures ive seen ( not just by yourself Rob ) seem a mass improvement in gloss which is a bit against the whole "matt" finish thing isnt it? Was it ever run againts gloss meters etc?


i'd love to see a 5050 with opaque versus a "normal" wax, such as onyx(similar price range i think) 
opaque does seem to add a bit of gloss, but if its less than normal waxes isnt it still better? 
protection and all that.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Always like the matt finished BMW's. I still struggle with accepting the finish of the opaque though. All pictures ive seen ( not just by yourself Rob ) seem a mass improvement in gloss which is a bit against the whole "matt" finish thing isnt it? Was it ever run againts gloss meters etc?


I know of someone else who has tried it against other products and have notice a difference in gloss (cant remember who.....maybe Marc but then again maybe wrong on that!) It is an interesting question and Paul @ Ultimate Shine has a Gloss Meter, well he did when i last spoke to him and he has Opaque (i think or maybe using a customers), but i would be a good test.....

As for the enhanced gloss, in the case of the BMW I didnt think it did at all, I know there is a glossy/wet looking reflection which you can see, but remember BMW matte finish is wet sanded down so its silky smooth unlike a wrap and you can get a reflection off it, as for a wrap, I believe the actual wrap will absorb some of the product thus changing the appearence very slightly....

But a a whole i cannot comment too much as my experience is now limited to 2 matte finishes so far.....


----------

